# TEFL- Teach English as a foreign language



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Has anyone done one of these courses and taught English to people abroad? 

I'm just thinking about my options for what I'll like to do after University. I'm looking into travelling, getting a job within the video games industry or learning a level editing tool. I looked into travelling and the options you have are round the world trip, working holiday and learning or teaching a language abroad. Out of the travelling options, I think learning or teaching a language abroad looks cheaper than the others. 

I wanted to find out if anyone has done TEFL or considered doing it.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow three threads. You must really want to do this.

Okay so first hit on google is this: Welcome - TEFL.com

That should be a good launching point. Other opportunities include the Peace Corps and organizations like it, but I am getting that you would rather do this in a developed nation where you would have the occupational and economic freedom to roam hither and thither wherever your disposition may lead you. In that case, something like the Peace Corps would not be a good fit.

EDIT: Forgot to mention that if you want to join the Peace Corps you must be a US citizen. However, there are other international organizations that do similar activities.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Lol it was a mistake. Was editing the title and I realised it came out three times.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll very probably be doing it next year as part of my university degree.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I've seriously considered this as a career for myself  You can read a lot of online testimonials of people who taught abroad. A lot of the stories are truly fascinating and touching. It seems like an experience I would really love and enjoy :3


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

@AceFace Yeah it does look good. It is the cheapest option for travelling. Going on a round the world trip or a working holiday seems a bit more expensive. Are you in University?


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll never experience this myself, although i think for any ENFP who is searching and wanting to travel it would be a brilliant way of seeing the world while getting educated at the same time. I vision an ENFP being capable / adaptable and really good with this kind of teaching. In the end both the teacher and student would learn more about the world.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yesterday I was looking around and I saw this link i-to-i TEFL Courses & TEFL Jobs: Start Teaching Abroad!


----------



## Mausi (Apr 25, 2012)

I didn't go through TEFL, but I taught abroad for a year and I loved it. I'm thinking about going back and doing it again! Got to travel, got paid, got to speak about fun topics in English (worked with middle school students, so they had a pretty decent level of English). I would definitely recommend it!


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Tega1 said:


> @AceFace Yeah it does look good. It is the cheapest option for travelling. Going on a round the world trip or a working holiday seems a bit more expensive. Are you in University?


I will be going back to school to finish up my psychology degree next semester  How about you?


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

@Ace Face Yeah I'm in University. I'm studying Computer Games Design. In my final year now. Have a few months left. I graduate in July.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Tega1 said:


> @Ace Face Yeah I'm in University. I'm studying Computer Games Design. In my final year now. Have a few months left. I graduate in July.


Congrats, man


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

@Ace Face Thanks. I have a few Uni Assignments left. I get my results in July so I'll now if I'll be graduating then. Trying to think of what I want to do afterwards. Have some spare time atm.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Tega1 said:


> @Ace Face Thanks. I have a few Uni Assignments left. I get my results in July so I'll now if I'll be graduating then. Trying to think of what I want to do afterwards. Have some spare time atm.


Well, what do you WANT to do?


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

@Ace Face I'm thinking of travelling, doing a masters in a games design course, looking to get into the games industry as a qa tester or learning how to use level editing tools. I'll like to travel. Looked at the different travel options and the TEFL looks the cheapest.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Tega1 said:


> @Ace Face I'm thinking of travelling, doing a masters in a games design course, looking to get into the games industry as a qa tester or learning how to use level editing tools. I'll like to travel. Looked at the different travel options and the TEFL looks the cheapest.


Ohhhh, okay. I see what you're saying now. If that's what you want, go for it, baby! You've only got one life. Make the absolute most of it  Go teach abroad. It seems to be a very rewarding experience. I imagine you would greatly appreciate such an experience


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

@Ace Face Yeah I would. I've never taught anyone before let alone children or young people.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Tega1 said:


> @Ace Face Yeah I would. I've never taught anyone before let alone children or young people.


You've never taught before? Is there a way that you could put yourself in a position in which you have to lead? Maybe help coach a rec. team to gain some confidence and experience in teaching? Or even take a small step by being an elementary tutor


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

No I haven't taught before. Yeah I could do that. Yeah that would be a good way to get confidence. The course I don't think you need any teaching background or experience because they train you and get experience teaching in the class.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Tega1 said:


> No I haven't taught before. Yeah I could do that. Yeah that would be a good way to get confidence. The course I don't think you need any teaching background or experience because they train you and get experience teaching in the class.


They do! I assumed you were concerned about it and perhaps wanted to gain some extra confidence or experience


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I read on this site The Key to Working Abroad After University | TEFL Jobs Worldwide you don't need teaching experience as you get trained to communicate with the students. For me I get nervous in new situations. Having experience before could help.


----------



## Impermanence (Apr 24, 2012)

I would love to do this in Thailand for a year. That's one of my dreams actually, teach english as a first language, but also see the culture of the country as well & have the time of my life.


----------



## Soleil (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm also thinking about doing this. I have a loooong ways to go before I graduate from university so it'll give me some time to think about whether or not this is something I want to do. The idea of teaching with a bit of adventuring on the side sounds fun and exciting. 

@Tega1 Have you read any testimonies people have had about teaching abroad? Hearing what other people have to say about their experiences might help you a bit.

@Mausi Can you tell us more about your experience abroad? Where did you go exactly and if you didn't go through TEFL how did you do it? I'm really interested in hearing about your experience 

I wonder if any other PerC members have taught abroad.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I haven't done it, but I have thought about it. You can make nice money that way, but you can also be taken for a ride.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I haven't done it, but I have thought about it. You can make nice money that way, but you can also be taken for a ride.


What do you mean you can be taken for a ride?


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Tega1 said:


> What do you mean you can be taken for a ride?


Some unethical programs will make a significant part of the pay a bonus for working for a certain duration, but fire you before then. Look up caveats.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh alright I see what you mean


----------



## aiba99 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm ESL/EFL teacher by career. I started as a volunteer in a refuge organization in the States and then went on to get a certification after I finished my degree. I have to admit that I don't do it so much for the travel, though. I've spent the past four years in one location. Although, as an American, it has given me much easier access to Europe.


You can get some jobs without any certification, but I would be very careful and thoroughly investigate them before making a commitment. The two main certifications are CELTA (British) and TESOL (American). Most employers view them as equivalent and interchangeable. I did the CELTA about 5 years ago. It's a four week program and, at that time, cost about 800 British Pounds.

Having a good employer can be key to the experience. (Although, a lot of money can come through private students. You just have to know where to find them, but once you're in situ it's not too hard.) I work for International House [url=http://ihworld.com/]Learn a language with International House[/URL] and have always been treated fairly where ever I've been with them. They both offer and require certification. 

Another place I've heard good things about is British Council TeachingEnglish | British Council | BBC

I don't know so much about local schools, which tend to be less stringent on qualifications. A good go-to source for that info is Dave's ESL Cafe Dave's ESL Cafe . He's got all kinds of job opportunities, reviews from other teachers, and is a good source for materials.

TEFL is fun and an adventure. As long as you realize that it is job and not all play, it can be a great experience. I say go for it, take a stab if you're interested.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm currently taking a TESOL class online. It cost me 300 bucks. Its not that great, but taking it will allow me to get a higher salary when I teach abroad in a few months so its worth it. Its pretty straight forward stuff, though. If you don't need to take it, I wouldn't. Just buy some ESL books and learn from there. I might have to end up buying some anyway because I don't like being under prepared and I never trust one source for information.


----------



## Mausi (Apr 25, 2012)

SugarSugar said:


> @_Mausi_ Can you tell us more about your experience abroad? Where did you go exactly and if you didn't go through TEFL how did you do it? I'm really interested in hearing about your experience


Yes, gladly!  I went through an assistantship program through the government of the country I taught in (France). I know that Spain, France, Germany, Italy, and Austria all have pretty similar programs... basically, they pay a living-wage stipend monthly, oftentimes provide housing (you may have to pay), and the work. These programs typically require about 15 hours a week of teaching English to students from about 10 years old up until 18 years old. I taught at multiple schools and typically not in front of more than 15 students. The contract was for a year and it was renewable for an additional year. I got paid vacation when the kids were not in school and had the opportunity to travel to a lot of different countries during our vacations. I also made life-long friends with the other Americans on the program (as well as natives, too). 

The application process was long and I had to apply about a year before I went out. I had to get recommendations, write an essay, and also prove that I had a certain level of French. This is the same requirement for the German-speaking programs, but I don't think it's the same for Italy or Spain. 

For the French program, and even others, a great resource is ielanguages.com as well as frenchculture.org. 

Feel free to ask any other questions or for more specifics -- I love talking about my year abroad!


----------



## rycbar (Aug 2, 2011)

My fiance and I are actually taking a class this fall that will allow us, should we wish it, to teach English as a second language in most countries. I will ask her when she wakes up what exactly the program is called.


----------

